

Scrabble Is First Paid Game App for Kindle - cwan
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/09/scrabble-is-first-paid-gameapp-for-kindle/

======
ajg1977
If I was Amazon I'd be slinging Marco SDKs, hardware, whatever, to get a
version of Instapaper running on the Kindle. Killer app.

~~~
relix
Instapaper is pure liquid gold for the Kindle. Marco has definitely made the
right choice to create a start-up based on it.

Right now I've got probably about a hundred articles on Instapaper, collected
over the month or so I'm using it, but I haven't read any of them yet. My
Kindle should arrive Monday and the first thing I'll do is read those articles
on it.

------
aberkowitz
For those curious, I was able to find KDK documentation:

<http://kdk-javadocs.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html>

------
10ren
Does anyone know what CPU/clock speed the kindle 3 has? Can't seem to find it
with google. Thanks!

I'm interested in the possibility of programming on the unit itself. The low-
power consumption makes you less dependent on mains power.

 _EDIT_ according to
<http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95968>, it's an iMX35
(ARM11-based)
[http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/overview.jsp?code=I...](http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/overview.jsp?code=IMX35_FAMILY)
(probably iMX353 or iMX357: max speed... 532 MHz)

~~~
pietrofmaggi
Yes, it's an iMX35, you can see a teardown of the WiFi+3G version here:
[http://www.eevblog.com/2010/09/03/eevblog-109-amazon-
kindle-...](http://www.eevblog.com/2010/09/03/eevblog-109-amazon-
kindle-3-3ggsmwifi-6-teardown/)

------
Tichy
It bothers me a little bit that they are not opening the KDK for all people at
the same time. Nevertheless, I expect to experiment with Kindle apps in the
future (if they ever let normal guys into the developer program).

~~~
gcheong
I guess I can understand that they want to test the waters with a brand name
app, but now that they've actually published something the continued
stinginess with the sdk is off-putting. Maybe one consolation is that, by the
time they open it up to regular folk, there might be much better Kindles to
play with.

------
pietrofmaggi
"Major drawback: Unlike Facebook’s or other online iterations of the Scrabble
game, there is no social dimension. You can’t play with another Kindle user
online; the best you can do is set up a two-player game where you pass the
Kindle back and forth."

This seems to me a major step-back. Someone knows if is this a choice made by
Electronic Arts or is something imposed by Amazon?

------
kennu
It seems to be currently unavailable at <http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003P2QCE8/>

Not seeing in my Kindle 3's store search either.

------
gcheong
Was anyone here let into the developer's beta program?

~~~
Groxx
Would really like to apply, but I want to build a reading application
(expressly forbidden by their SDK agreement), because I've yet to see
_anything_ efficiently use E-ink displays, and their UIs are uniformly nasty.
To the point where I've wondered if they're doing it _deliberately_ , because
it could mean relative-death to second-hand book sales.

